# Mines motorsports - any carbon Kevlar and titanium cat back wanted



## The_thirtythree (May 22, 2020)

Hi all, 

I hope everyone is keeping well with the current virus kicking about.

I am after as many mines motorsport parts as I can find. In particular the titanium cat back to fit r33/34 (I will make an extended cat for a 34 exhaust)

carbon Kevlar air intake

any interior trim / steering wheels.

happy to pay good money for quality Mines parts.
thank you


----------

